# New Imperial Guard Army (Need Fluff)



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

so i'm making an Imperial Guard army, and i kind of want my own 'regiment', or at least, an army that has a special distinction from the IG as its defense of its home world (kind of like Jungle fighters)

They're Cadians, but they run a heavy Armored Regiment, sort of like like Steel Legion. they have fewer infantry numbers because of heavy losses, but they're very specialized and have hardened, seasoned veterans. they have a very 'blitzkrieg' styled approach to combat, which probably accounts for much of their losses.

depending on my choice, i'm going to make their armor either a Dark Dark red with Khaki Fatigues or Dark Dark blue on grey/dark grey fatigues. i think their "nickname" should also indicate something to their color (the vote is going for the dark Red) I'd like to make up a planet but i don't know how well 40k fluff deals with entirely new planets, it would likely be a Forge World, so they can continue to boost their armored forces, but if not the planet would still need a massive refinery and manufacturing sector. the red hint to their armor would be due to the fact that they live under a Red giant, and their Atmosphere being comprised of Carbon Dioxide (like Mars) that forces a red hint to the sky, with a % of oxygen similar to Earth.

i already have an idea for a Regiment number, but is there any list of Regimental numbers already used by the IG? this would be important so i'm sure that i'm not intruding on real portions of the Codex.

After i have a name i'll build up the fluff for my Sgts and my Officer, but i have a pretty fair idea otherwise. people who've heard me ramble on here know i can be pretty fluffy, but with my BA army it was easy cause they already had a background, i just had Officer and sgt names, then make their stories. any help would be awesome!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So youll be making a Cadian army then and its an armored regiment with tanks? First I would choose a none-already existing number to your regiment like Cadian 45th armored regiment, and then something that fits to the tanks like in the book Gunheads about Cadian armored regiment with the same name. :grin:


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

How is this for a story? i've only named the Officer in my army cause the rest are Veteran Sgts and are prone to icky, violent deaths;

The Hestian Guard Garrison Forces.

Army Consists of:

39th Hestian "Black Watch" Armoured Regiment
101st Hestian "Fire Devils" Mechanized Infantry Regiment
501st "Donnellans Ground Pounders" Mechanized Artillery

Mottos:
"May our Guns never tire" - 39th
"the Fires of Vengeance will Burn the Enemies of the Emperor" - 101st.
"Pray for those men, for we will rain the fires of Hell upon them!" - 501st
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hestia - The Red Terror

Forge World
Garrison - 50 regiments.
Greatest Threat - By order of Regularity

Orks
Heretics/Raiders
Chaos Marines (along with this, Daemons make up a minute fraction)
Tyranids (due to some Anomaly, sometimes small pods and hives find their way to Hestia)
Tau
Eldar
Dark Eldar

Hestia lies on the out skirt of Segmentum Solar, near Tallarn just outside the swirling vortex of the Maelstrum. It's name derives from the Greek Goddess of fire as it is pock-marked with Volcanoes all along its surface, which constantly errupt and cause vast settlements to move regularly to avoid the toxic gases and molten rock.this Volatile condition is why the Manufactorium uses the planet to construct the Imperiums heavy War Machines and tanks as the planets constantly changing surface and crust yields rare metals that can be forged into armor plating. Hestia orbits around a Red Giant star which continually keeps the planet at a near desert like temperature. however the Atmosphere is also Rich in Carbon Dioxide (almost 60% of the atmosphere) causing the sky to burn with an Orange Red glow, 

This rare mix of Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide while not only allowing humans to colonize, also is responsible for an almost Tropic like ecosystem on the outskirts of the large Factory Cities. The planets unused surface almost exploding with vegetation, woodlands, and exotic creatures. the Violent mixture of the sun, the air, and the wildlife produce a continuously erratic weather climate, consisting of month long storms and torrential flooding, as well as seasonal dry spells that can last for almost half the year. This constant changing planet provides very little safety and comfort for the civilians who live there, but yields amongst its dwellers a very strong survival instinct, and produces great soldiers from which the Local Garrison recruit from.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 39th Armoured Regiment "Black Watch"

Sr. Officer Marcus "Steel" Duncan is Garrison commander, of which he is also the captain of the largest regiment, the 39th 'Blackwatch' Armored Division. of all the Regiments of Hestia, the 39th has been the longest running and the most supplied Regiment on the planet, consisting of heavy Artillery and powerful Leman Russ tanks, the Hestian Guard also fields extensive patterns of Hellhound tanks, as these fire belching tanks provide a quick and effective way of burning off local Forests and wildlife, effectively using Slash and Burn to pull the enemy from hiding, or burn them Alive.

Sr. Officer "Steel" gets his name from his insane usage of tank warfare. Although the Imperium is Built on the back of every soldier, Duncan prefers to use the fine Weapons of Destruction built on Hestia in alternative to a far muddier, foot slogging force of soldiers. this combined with a high mortality rate amongst his Infantry divisions has made for a waning number of soldiers, but a highly trained, effective Veteran force of men who have seen tragedies and catastrophes brought on by the planet itself that are far worse than anything the Xeno can throw at them.

Duncan has been on Hestia as a De-Facto commander, His XO dying Valiantly to defend a Mining Facility from Chaos Marines. as Duncan and his men evacuated the Civilians they proceeded to fire bomb the entire area with artillery and orbital bombardments by the order of Duncans Commander, Jerrand. This act of duty upon Marcus has hardened him, making him a stoic example of the atrocities of war and how duty and sacrifice are often one and the same. his nickname Steel also is in regard to his almost still facial expression, as ever since the loss of Jerrand Duncan has never smiled, and is often found in quiet reclusion rather than with his men.

After his field promotion, Duncan quickly had to call upon the Space Marines for assistance in stopping the Traitors of the Emperor. during this time, Duncan came to realize the power of the Space Marines and their effective use of armor and fire power. While awestruck Duncan also saw that the marines effectiveness was not just in their bio-engineered forms, or their weapons, but the tactics in which they cleverly fielded them to have the most impact on the enemy.he watched as the Angels of Death mercilessly struck at the heart of the Chaos, sending them back reeling and since have not been back to Hestia.

Marcus prefers mechanized combat, and prefers it in the most unusual of tactics. as Marcus became the leader of Hestias guard, he found a fondness in the use of Hellhound tanks, the light, powerful tanks were just the right kind of gambit for his usual choice of close up, in-your-face combat. It was the strategy developed by Marcus that started the 'Scorch and Burn' strategy used by the Fire Devils, a process that has lead to fewer casualties, even if involving the sacrifice of the local vegetation. Along with Hellhounds the Guard also fields a large selection of Demolisher battle tanks, using high powered shells to damage enemy armor and infantry alike. Marcus also uses the Transport Chimeras as a platform for high powered weaponry, allowing him to call down Melta and Plasma fire on the enemy without the cost of more expensive tanks to fulfill the role.

Duncan is a heartfilled general with a deep devotion to his duty and his men, his stoic behavior is the weight of a thousand or more dead men that have been under his service, his quiet emotion Belies a strong and amazing general with great tactical prowess and a strong sense of honor and glory, he's a very kind leader with a bold and booming strength in his voice that is easy to inspire and bring hope to his men. He gives Oratories of the greatness of the Imperium and the strength and will in the Hestian Guard, his famous words etched into Tank Hulls and Lasguns alongside those of the emperor, "the Fires of Vengeance will Burn the Enemies of the Emperor" and "May our Guns Never Tire!"


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the 101st Mechanized Infantry Regiment "Fire Devils"

The Fire Devils get their name from a Local Beast of the same name. Fire Devils are large, bear like creatures on Hestia, standing almost 9ft tall, and are the Apex predator of the planet. The Fire Devils main trait is a gland in the throat that supplies a stream of fuel-like body fluid that is stored and built up in its gullet, the spray is ignited by a triggered spark of an unusual organ in its throat that uses electrical impulse to cause a jet of Flame to fire from its mouth. the strange animal has been said to melt holes in tanks of Passing divisions, as the closer the beast gets, the hotter and more destructive the fire.

This too can be said of the 101st, the 'Fire Devils' almost specifically field a collection of Melta Guns in every squad, capable of Lancing through enemy armor, this strategy is almost necessary to ensure that the Hestian Guards primary force of tanks can effectively fight unopposed. their squads typically see high losses and are constantly being repositioned and reorganized, many men serving in the Guard have been in 3 or more different squads, each one either annihilated or too weak in number to continue Squad operations.

Due to the regular Casualties the Regiment has not had an officer for as long as they can remember, instead working with Duncan almost directly, this hinderance is also a blessing as it allows the army to act more in time and effectively in dangerous situations. the high Mortality rate is so common, that most troopers are only remembered by their last names, very rarely are introductions long enough to permit each soldier to learn more about one another. Yet at the same time the 101st works with almost perfect synergy, possibly due to the survivalist instinct bred into them from their homeworld, or the obvious need for cooperation to win. These soldiers are made veteran by the fires of war, not by training. The average life expectancy of a Guardsman on Hestia is 1 year at the most, most commonly Squads have to be shuffled and reorganized every 3-6 months.

Oddly enough most deaths are caused by the Landscape more than any enemy army. the Guard has to perform a protective duty to it's civilians during Crisis and Natural Disasters, massive Floods, year long droughts, Planet sized Hurricanes, Forest Fires hot enough to melt steel,planet shaking earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, and even the Wild beasts that inhabit Hestia like the Fire Devil. The Hestian Guard have a greater enemy in the Planet than they ever did in the Xeno's and Scurge that inhabit the galaxy. these things all seem like disasters on most planets, but on Hestia they are commonplace, almost monthly.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Master of Ordinance Sir Edgar Donnellan
501st Mechanized Artillery 'Donnellans Ground Pounders'

Artillery is a very important job on Hestia as they often have to employ Scorched Earth tactics to defeat large numbers of enemies, the Guard always have some form of artillery on the field to provide the devestating blow required to cripple the enemy.

Edgar Donnellan is a grizzly of a man, countless stories of grim actions performed by he and his company have cemented his name as the 'Messenger of Death', Donnellan has been entrusted by Duncan that by any means necessary, the Scurges of the universe will not leave this planet alive.

Edgar's almost silent gaze upon the battlefield is a testament to those nightmares, watching men burn alive as hell rains down upon overtaken positions. entire regiments gladly sacrificing themselves to stall the enemy long enough for the Hail of Steel that Donnellan so accurately strikes upon the enemy, Others would run in Cowardice and fear to escape the inferno, but few ever made it (and if they did, they were disgraced amongst thier fellow soldiers, these men are often reffered to as the 'Faceless' for their actions, and are rarely sent out into combat again)

Edgar's tactics work hand in hand with Duncans extreme use of fast mechanized warfare, the 501st perform with the 39th an operation called 'Wounded Knee' in which the Artillery will mecilessly pound an enemy advance, striking their most vulnerable and important tactical advantages before they reach the Guard crippling the advance at all costs (even if it means the loss of a few men). although Duncan is often very concerned for the survival of his dwindling forces, he relies on Edgars almost robotic intellect and reasoning to ensure that his own emotions do not stop them from achieving victory.

Among Donnellans forces, he has a somewhat unusual love of the Basilisk Cannons of which he fields the most. the long range and highly explosive nature of this weapon is almost a natural fit for the Masters strategy, the Bow of the Hestian Guard, it strikes before the enemy can even see them. the second common artillery piece on the field is often the Medusa, used strictly in offensive situations, the Medusa is driven almost directly at the enemy, usually with Demolishers as Bodyguards, and fires into the heart of enemy forces to crush anything and everything, armor, infantry, and all. This strategy is known as the 'Goliath Fist' and tends to be very promising when dealing with larger forces, allowing the medusa less chances to miss an enemy target.

Donnellan is the opposite of Duncan when it comes to his emotions and his character, he is calm, calculative, and efficient. war has made him a shell of perfected violence. his emotionless scowl hides no inner feeling, no remorse, and no personal reflection upon his actions, he is just a construct, a weapon of war to be used. This has made Donnellan perfect for the task of Artillery, as it is not easy for any commander to order his men to fire bombardments into crowded cities of evacuating civilians, or sending a fiery rain of steel upon fellow soldiers caught up in the firestorm. Edgar does these tasks with an almost cruel efficiency, barking orders without flinching as Duncan requests. Edgars words too though are famous for their cynical take on War and its casualties, reminding men that this is reality, and nothing, not even pretty words or fantasy lands of Heaven or Hell can change that.


-------------------------------------------------------

(fixed small Grammatical Errors, if you see anything please let me know)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You got me intrigued, please continue!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks good, reads well and makes a lot of sense. Army composition sounds like fun too. Nice work


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Sr. Ofc. Marcus 'Steel' Duncan.

Duncan has been on Hestia as a De-Facto commander, His XO dying Valiantly to defend a Mining Facility from Chaos Marines. as Duncan and his men evacuated the Civilians they proceeded to fire bomb the entire area with artillery and orbital bombardments by the order of Duncans Commander, Jerrand. This act of duty upon Marcus has hardened him, making him a stoic example of the atrocities of war and how duty and sacrifice are often one and the same. his nickname Steel also is in regard to his almost still facial expression, as ever since the loss of Jerrand Duncan has never smiled, and is often found in quiet reclusion rather than with his men.

After his field promotion, Duncan quickly had to call upon the Space Marines for assistance in stopping the Traitors of the Emperor. during this time, Duncan came to realize the power of the Space Marines and their effective use of armor and fire power. While awestruck Duncan also saw that the marines effectiveness was not just in their bio-engineered forms, or their weapons, but the tactics in which they cleverly fielded them to have the most impact on the enemy.he watched as the Angels of Death mercilessly struck at the heart of the Chaos, sending them back reeling and since have not been back to Hestia.

Marcus prefers mechanized combat, and prefers it in the most unusual of tactics. as Marcus became the leader of Hestias guard, he found a fondness in the use of Hellhound tanks, the light, powerful tanks were just the right kind of gambit for his usual choice of close up, in-your-face combat. It was the strategy developed by Marcus that started the 'Scorch and Burn' strategy used by the Fire Devils, a process that has lead to fewer casualties, even if involving the sacrifice of the local vegetation. Along with Hellhounds the Guard also fields a large selection of Demolisher battle tanks, using high powered shells to damage enemy armor and infantry alike. Marcus also uses the Transport Chimeras as a platform for high powered weaponry, allowing him to call down Melta and Plasma fire on the enemy without the cost of more expensive tanks to fulfil the role.

Just a Stream of Consciousness, feel free to criticize and give me tips.


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice, I like here is some rep for you.


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks! some rep for you too sir!

If you guys have any suggestions on Planet info, History, and anything else let me know! next up i might name some of my Veteran Sgts. (Although as it's stated, Veterans are dwindling, so it's rare to have one live very long)

I thought about adding deeper history with the Space Marines, and how he took a lot of thought on their strategies which ultimately lead him to decide that the only way for the Guard to achieve victory was through the most powerful armor and the most supreme fire power directed at the right moment to achieve victory (IE: Blitzkrieg)


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

Blitzkrieg works when you have a mechanized company supported by Air forces.


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

not necessarily, the US performed a Blitzkrieg in Iraq in the first war under GHWB, which was mostly a ground assault, it was supported by naval fire (although, in the case of that situation, the Iraqi's didn't have air defense to speak of, so it's a moot point)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hows the moral in the regiment and kind of troopers are there? Like are they well behaved like many Cadians, diciplined like Catachans or rough like Tanith? Or plainly whipped by Commissars constantly? Are there any commissars present?

And you said they had their history with Astartes? Was it positive or negative?


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

The morale of the Hestian Guard is relatively high, the entire planet is reliant on them for protection as it takes too long for the Astartes to arrive and they're often unsupported by the rest of the Emperors army. the conditions itself on the planet make it a constant test of survival, from extreme droughts, insane hurricanes and year long monsoons, huge beasts that fill the vast expanse of jungle, giant Volcanoes almost visible from space causing evacuations on a regular basis to protect the citizens.

The army rarely needs Commissars, they trust their survival and victory Solely in sr Ofc. Duncan, who's lead them to many great victories against Orks, Chaos Marines, Heretics, Bandits, and even Tyranids. theyre very disciplined and tough, theyre battle hardened and vigilant in their duty to protect the planet.

The Hestian Guard emulate the marines constantly in an effort to enforce stronger battle tactic and better defenses for the planet. Duncan realized the only way for the Guard to survive on this hellhole was to adapt to the land and use it against the enemy, the same tactic he learned when the Astartes appeared on their planet to stop the Chaos Marines.


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm now thinking of adding a Bio for my Master of Ordinance; 

Master of Ordinance Sir Edgar Donnellan
501st 'Donnellans Ground Pounders'

Artillery is a very important job on Hestia as they often have to employ Scorched Earth tactics to defeat large numbers of enemies, the Guard always have some form of artillery on the field to provide the devestating blow required to cripple the enemy.

Edgar Donnellan is a grizzly of a man, countless stories of grim actions performed by he and his company have cemented his name as the 'Messenger of Death', Donnellan has been entrusted by Duncan that by any means necessary, the Scurges of the universe will not leave this planet alive.

Edgar's almost silent gaze upon the battlefield is a testament to those nightmares, watching men burn alive as hell rains down upon overtaken positions. entire regiments gladly sacrificing themselves to stall the enemy long enough for the Hail of Steel that Donnellan so accurately strikes upon the enemy, Others would run in Cowardice and fear to escape the inferno, but few ever made it (and if they did, they were disgraced amongst thier fellow soldiers, these men are often reffered to as the 'Faceless' for their actions, and are rarely sent out into combat again)

Edgar's tactics work hand in hand with Duncans extreme use of fast mechanized warfare, the 501st perform almost hand in hand with the 39th in an operation they call 'Wounded Knee' in which the Artillery will mecilessly pound an enemy advance, striking their most vulnerable and important tactical advantages before they reach the Guard crippling the advance at all costs (even if it means the loss of a few men). although Duncan is often very concerned for the survival of his dwindling forces, he relies on Edgars almost robotic intellect and reasoning to ensure that his own emotions do not stop them from achieving victory.

Among Donnellans forces, he has a somewhat unusual love of the Basilisk Cannons of which he fields the most. the long range and highly explosive nature of this weapon is almost a natural fit for the Masters strategy, the Bow of the Hestian Guard, it strikes before the enemy can even see them. the second common artillery piece on the field is often the Medusa, used strictly in offensive situations, the Medusa is driven almost directly at the enemy, usually with Demolishers as Bodyguards, and fires into the heart of enemy forces to crush anything and everything, armor, infantry, and all. This strategy is known as the 'Goliath Fist' and tends to be very promising when dealing with larger forces, allowing the medusa less chances to miss an enemy target.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

A couple of points/comments.

The unit above is described as a "Garrison" one... but Garrison units are not ones for taking to the field (their duty being to, well, run and police garrisons), and it would take an odd sort of situation for such a unit to be a maneuver, mechanized force. Furthermore, where the title is concerned, once a PDF unit becomes an Imperial Guard Regiment, they inevitably are moved from planet to planet and thus cease to be very "garrison-like".

I know you mentioned that the the world they are based on, Hestia, is rather important and that this merits their permanent presence there... I'd focus more on that, to drive home the idea that Hestia is not just valuable--it's a permanent battlefield!

Where the Irregulars are concerned... I didn't really get the impression that they were *that* irregular. They would strike me as fairly solid light infantry, but that would raise the question of how they go about fighting alongside a mechanized, armored regiment. They'd have to have some sort of transport themselves, right, which would make them a sort of armored grenadiers or what have you.

Not that you have to take my word for it! Call them what you wish, make their title hearken back to what they used to be. Maybe they were Irregulars that were piece-mealed together during an emergency some age ago, and put to serve the 39th (who might have secretly resented such a force being part of their august tradition). Maybe now, having become a proper supporting force for the 39th's armored, mobile way of warfare, they are called the 101st Mechanized Irregulars--an odd title that reflects both their role (they'd need some sort of transport!) and their history (when they were once a rabble).

More established Guard regiments might hold their noses up at them, thinking them rabble still, only to be surprised by their effectiveness and combat ability.

Just thoughts!


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

theyre irregulars because they tend to constanty be reshuffled, as i mentioned earlier the Hestian Guard has very few soldiers, what once was a very large garrisson has become a smaller, more mechanized veteran force, the squads they do have often become so broken or distorted that they have to be reformed with existing squads, causing the Regiment to have almost no definitive number or strength, as it is subject to change with required Drafts and casualties.

it is true that as a 'garrisson' force, Hestia's guard tend to be very offensive, but this is because they tend to work similarly to modern day National Guard in the US, they have to respond to every percievable threat, from Planetary Disasters to the Forces of the Universe. whenever the planet is under an invasion, the Guard have to strike with full force, as they tend not to have enough forces to maintain a regular garrisson of the planet, and Reinforcements will likely not make it before the planet is overwhelmed.

Beyond that, The reason i seperated the 39th from the Irregulars is because they technically would be divided into Regiments, technically there are 'More' regiments on Hestia, these just happen to be particular ones in question, the 'Irregulars' are a Veteran Regiment that is specifically attached to the 39th Mechanized.

but you are right, in reality they probably wouldn't be named this way, Part of me named them like this out of ignorance, and partly because it sounds cool, i'm glad to take any naming suggestions you have  Garrisson i just used as a term because they live specifically on Hestia (this is also to avoid any kind of Story innacuracies, as I am TERRIBLE at remembering all of WH40k story). basically, they Live and Die here as far as the 40k universe goes, say like a massive volcanic eruption causes a global catastrophy and annihilates the Forgeworld, in any case, it's a Blip on the historic Radar, and thus i didn't want them to be travelling around the galaxy fighting badguys, they just fight here, lol. (think 'The Force Unleashed' canon strategy)

I could call the Regiment anything else, but the 39th stays seperate as it's part of Hestias military background, Mechanized Warfare. (theres also the 501st, which are specifically Artillery)


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're looking for something to generate your own ideas, I'd recommend you do a cursory Google search of British Regimental titles. They still have the fanciest/old-school naming conventions for their units. Some of them had their origins as Household Guards or Watch units, which might suit your flavor of a planet-based Guard Regiment.

I made the comment that I did about Irregulars because the term historically has mostly been used for non-standard units, outside of a regular army's structure. Paramilitary forces, guerillas, peasants put unto a battlefield without uniforms or standardized equipment, tactics, etc., are considered Irregulars.

Hence why I was saying the title could have been continued as a sort of nod to their history (perhaps a heap of rag-tag militias that were marshaled together in an emergency, under a historic, heroic, personage).


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

oh no i totally respect and thank you for the information! don't excuse your comment  you're absolutely right, like i said, i don't know enough about military stuff to know the reason behind an 'irregular' force, i just named them that! lol.

I'll change the regiments name, probably to Mechanized Cavalry or something along those lines, i'll do more research, otherwise, it's cool man! thank you for the advice


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, had them changed, thanks for noticing BTW my stolen British Regiments  It's a long story but the 39th Blackwatch (Now 42nd Regiment of Foot) are kind of a favorite of mine. I figured I'd give them the glory of bieng my Mechanized Regiment, notice too the very Scottish and Irish sounding names, this is a homage to my own Heritage as i'm an Irish/Scott descendant .


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Aw, man, I wasn't digging at your British regimental names. Sure, I noticed them, but they're perfectly valid! 

Ultimately, do what feels right, cool, and apropos for your army. If someone like me comes around asking questions, I'd simply think about how you can fit this into your storyline (hence the example I offered). One of the reasons people like the Tanith, for instance, is because they are outside of the standard mold and don't subscribe to the standard "we all wear the same great-coat/Cadian-pattern flak armor and carry the same lasgun" bit. So doing something outside the book--whether it's a garrison unit becoming a tank spearhead, or a bunch of ragged conscripts evolving into a crack mechanized infantry unit--can be solid gold, both in terms of having something fresh and telling a neat story while you're at it.

Knock your socks off! :biggrin:


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

haha, while thats true, i didn't intend for them to be 'rag tag', they are, in every sense of the word, Professionals and Grizzled Veterans, they just tend to have high casualty rates from the planet AND the enemy, i wanted them to seem more like persevering than struggling underdogs, the Hestian's are bold and vicious, agressive and doctrinated, they pledge all loyalty to the Emperor and Duncan for survival, knowing that they are the only two things that will help them get out alive

most of the character is in Duncan and Donnellan. Duncan is a heartfilled general with a deep devotion to his duty and his men, his stoic behavior is the weight of a thousand or more dead men that have been under his service, he's quiet in definition as far as the dossier goes, but in reality (or, Pseudo Reality) he's a very kind leader with a bold and booming strength in his voice that is easy to inspire and bring hope to his men, even now he gives Oratories of the greatness of the Imperium and the strength and will in the Hestian Guard, his famous words etched into Tank Hulls and Lasguns alongside those of the emperor (of course, not as holy!). 

Donnellan is the opposite side of that horror, he is calm, calculative, and efficient, war has made him a shell of perfected violence. his emotionless scowl hides no inner feeling, no remorse, he is just a construct, a weapon of war to be used. Edgars words too though are famous for their cynical take on War and its casualties, reminding men that this is reality, and nothing, not even pretty words or fantasy lands of Heaven or Hell can change that.

i wasn't saying you were digging at my Refferences either (Man, you are WAY too defensive ) I'm glad you noticed! lol, as well as the 501st bieng the famous Star Wars Imperial Regiment under Lord Vader 

read the new Dossier, i think it's good now and ready to be posted on my FB!


----------

